# My mice pic heavy



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Agouti mismarked I think - called Scooter
























Love her ears and she's a satin  - April
























Cheeky doe called Bluebell still trying to determine what variety she is!

She has a litter of ten at the moment, all selfs


----------



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Only posted half :roll: here's the others

































This wee satin doe stole my heart, she's pregnant and too young  - Mindy
























pretty wee pet doe called Bandit

Great idea to take pics on the base of a glass! I'd have been chasing them all over creation other wise :lol:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pics and lovely mice


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the banded - I have a soft spot for them


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very pretty mice


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

they are all so beautiful, especially the one with the little marking over her eye - she looks cute and confused! <3


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it just me or are the little pregant doe's ears set rather low...almost like a dumbo rat's...
Lovely little collection. I'm a fan of Scooter.


----------

